# Rottweiler - Schutzhund Obedience & Protection Training



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Kingston getting back to work after some time off. A little rusty, but he should be good after a few sessions. Here we worked some obedience and did a little table training (grips).

Look forward to heading up to Albany next weekend to train with Greg Doud and Liberty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZyKDCt1USU


Also some video of Lauren and Hudson (German Boxer). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhm8ICw9xfs

..


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave Kingston looks really good. I like his crisp about face and get in...tough with the structure our guys have.... He even has a calm hold on the table. 

No calm holding for Fin...freakn retard is just so angry I don't even bother anymore... LOL! Today actually got him to run 2 blinds and follow the command instead of running to the blind he last saw the helper in.

I would like to make up to train with you guys some time...I know we talked about it. This the same place...6 hr drive???


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Doug. The blind search was tough to train but once they "get it", they get it.. a lot of control work was done before he was actually running the blinds regardless of where he knew the helper was.

Yup, same place, Cedar Knolls, NJ - I think it's about a 6 hour trip but you're welcome anytime.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great! That big boy looks a lot more agile then I expected.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave Martin said:


> Thanks a lot, Doug. The blind search was tough to train but once they "get it", they get it.. a lot of control work was done before he was actually running the blinds regardless of where he knew the helper was.
> 
> Yup, same place, Cedar Knolls, NJ - I think it's about a 6 hour trip but you're welcome anytime.


 

Yeah trainer/helper and I were just discussing that we are going to start putting control work on the blinds now that he has some capping ability during protection...some I said. 

Last few weeks worked on it and playing with him seeing the helper go into blind and sometimes not as he is taken off field then reset. Mistakes were just negative marker then redirect into correct blind.

Funny to see him go where he THOUGHT and then slowly figure it out because he wanted the helper. 

Yesterday with control/correction expected...no stim needed he followed my command. I also work the revier in OB once and awhiile. Don't have blinds so will borrow the baseball field trash barrels


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave,

Kingston looks to have bulked up a little? What's he weigh now?
He seems to be forging a little more then usual? You might want to try this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9GIhRUb_vA
rewarding behind your back, when you train with Greg


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, Brian and Thomas.

Thomas, he was forging a bit but not nearly as much as I expected. I do the rewarding around the back as well but I have another trick I'll be using over the next month or so to correct it - I think it will work a little better for him. He's about 110lbs.

Doug, just be patient with him and you'll be amazed how quickly he starts to put the pieces together.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like him..

what Trick will you be using???


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> I like him..
> 
> what Trick will you be using???


 
Yeah Dave....I second that. Share the trick.....


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Having him in the highest drive possible with a toy item directly over his muzzle. I've been able to keep him like that for extended periods so I will heel him in 'perfect' position and assign the right cues until I essentially retrain the command.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave Martin said:


> Having him in the highest drive possible with a toy item directly over his muzzle. I've been able to keep him like that for extended periods so I will heel him in 'perfect' position and assign the right cues until I essentially retrain the command.


Damn Dave I have that struggle. Tug/Ball on String/Food equal good drive....tennis ball HIGH drive but then forging...All about balance. A tennis ball...so freakn simple have no idea where it came from I think it was one of his first ballfield hunt fines....

How do you wean off the reward and keep drive level up...? No reward on you...I mean.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Depending on what I'm training there are several different ways I could go about weaning him off. Ultimately once he understands what the motion is (body position and all), he realizes that he has to execute that command before any reward is coming, regardless of where the toy might be. I won't pull the toy until he's heeling perfectly consistently. 

I also have the benefit of Kingston being extremely affection-driven. Sounds weird, but in the end I can train most commands with only my arms as his reward. It's nice because he'll work hard for me anytime.


----------



## Chip Ditto (Dec 14, 2009)

Really nice Dave. What are your goals for him this year ?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Chip. At least his 2 this year, no goal for the 3 yet.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

You two look like you hardly skipped a beat with being off for a bit. 
Did I say I really like that dog? Your work isn't to shabby either. :grin::wink:


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> You two look like you hardly skipped a beat with being off for a bit.
> Did I say I really like that dog? Your work isn't to shabby either. :grin::wink:


Thanks a lot, Bob, appreciate it.


----------



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice Dave & King!
Looks like your utilizing the table? Good for you.. 
Give my best & congrats to Beth and Nate on their WDC FH win!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Long time, Kingston looking good as usual!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Jim & Faisal, thanks a lot to both of you. Jim, I'll definitely do that - we're all very proud of her


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Training vid from earlier today, mostly protection:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sKAkd36VF8&feature=channel&list=UL

..


----------

